# C. Usteriana - one big crypt!



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

When a crypt is big enough to get the spathe out and flower in a 180g tank, that is one big crypt!

Came home to this today:


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow! Dave can you get the pic of the plant. That must be a HUGE crypt.

Bhushan


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll try, it sorta hides behind a lot of rock and wood....

K, not great, but gives an idea. For size comparison, those are some very big full grown balansae to the right of it, Hygro angustifolia to the left, and java fern trident down below it.


----------

